

How often do you 'release" your web service to production? - mmohan

We just launched our service and have got a lot of feedback from customers, which we are fixing daily.<p>I would like some feedback on the pros / cons of releasing bugs / new features as they happen VS. a preset schedule VS. release dates (V2.0 in April, V2.3 in June, etc.)<p>How often do you release your web application?<p>We are a subscription (paid) service BTW if that makes any difference.
======
CatDancer
Let me ask the question this way: if you have a bug fix or new feature ready
to go that would be helpful to your paying customers, why would you delay
releasing it?

